# Set-up



## Bloodcountess (3 mo ago)

I will be getting a 5ft rat snake in the next couple of weeks. We will have a 5ft by 2ft by 2ft vevarium for it. Can someone please help me with the wattage of heat bulb and heat mat I will need? Thank you


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Bloodcountess said:


> I will be getting a 5ft rat snake in the next couple of weeks. We will have a 5ft by 2ft by 2ft vevarium for it. Can someone please help me with the wattage of heat bulb and heat mat I will need? Thank you


Depends on how cold your house is likely to get. Ball park guestimate - 100w to 150w. Make sure the lamp is guarded and thermostatically controlled. Have a read of the guide stuck at the top of this forum, that should give you some idea. Also depending on the species of rat snake you are getting the lamp can be switched off without any supplemental overnight heating. Also if you do use two methods of heating they need to be independently controlled by their own thermostat.


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Species dependent.


----------

